# Things you may or may not know about your Cruze



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I've noticed that a number of people aren't aware of certain features that the Cruze offers. So I figured I'd compile a list of some. Feel free to add to it with your own discoveries. I know some of these are obvious but believe me, I've seen posts on this forum from people who were not aware of them. Here goes:

1. The reason there is no trunk release button inside the car is because there's a trunk release button on the trunk. It's located right where the license plate lights are. Reach under chrome trunk accent and give it a press. (one of the sales people at the dealer wasn't aware of this). Note the trunk will not open unless the doors are unlocked and the car is in park. 

2. The centre console slides forward if you press the latch and pull. It makes things more comfortable. Just remember to slide it back when you want to open it. 

3. If you have the automatic transmission, you can use the manual mode to accelerate from 2nd gear rather than 1st. This is particularly handy in the winter when you need the throttle to be less sensitive and the car to ease into speed and avoid tire spin. 

4. You don't need to hold the key turned in order to start the car. A simple short flick to the start position engages the starter until the engine ignites. (try it, it's pretty cool). Also because of this, you cannot recrank the engine once started. This prevents damage to the starter motor. 

5. The little slot on the passenger side foot well can be used to hold magazines, news papers, documents, or even a collapsable sun shade for the front windshield. (I'll post a photo when I get a chance)

6. You can set the car to unlock all doors when pressing the remote unlock just once. This option is in the configurations menu.

7. You don't need to reach to the centre console to lock the car. Pressing in the lock pin on the drivers door will also lock all doors. Note the doors will pop back to unlocked if your keys are in the ignition to prevent a lockout. So if you're wondering why your car won't lock using this method, check the ignition for your keys. 


That's all I can think of for now. Like I said, feel free to add more. Maybe a sticky from the admins would help spread the word to new Cruze owners.


----------



## scidork (Jun 1, 2011)

There is a clip, presumably for a bag, inside the trunk on the left side

There is a handhold to pull the trunk shut without touching it inside the lid (look near the glow in the dark emergency trunk release pull).

If you have the Bluetooth call feature, you can change which phone pairs first (if two users are in the car at once) by going though the config menu, selecting the blue tooth device and then selecting the phone you want to have priority. 

using the Bluetooth hang up button mutes the radio (good if the mrs. realizes you're not really listening)


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

the tranny also shifts into N when you come to a stop..like at a light..or stop sign...i think its annoying..but they say it saves gas??


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

When you have your hvac on, and fan speed let say setting 1, every time you hit the defrost selection the fan speed increases to the 3rd setting to help defrost your windshield quicker. Once you turn the fan knob either direction it'll correct itself to the proper speed.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

If you have the auto climate control: in the winter on a cold start, when pressing the auto button and setting a comfortable temperature, the fan will not go to high right away. The system waits for the engine to warm up before increasing fan speed and blowing in hot air, not cold.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

this was mentioned months ago but when you have fan on hi and a call comes in the fan will slow down so you can hear the person on the phone


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

The rear speakers are completely useless..............but I digress!
Actually I did not know about OP's #4. :sigh:


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

CHUV said:


> If you have the auto climate control: in the winter on a cold start, when pressing the auto button and setting a comfortable temperature, the fan will not go to high right away. The system waits for the engine to warm up before increasing fan speed and blowing in hot air, not cold.


I believe this is true of all models. In my ECO the fan speed will not goto 3 or 4 immediately taking a few minutes.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I will be going out this morning and will be reconfiguring ( just like in Star Trek ) the warp drive; er, the locks to open on the first push of the remote. With this weather I wish I could get beamed into the Cruze. lol


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Didn't know the starter flick deal. The rest I learned over the coarse of owning the car.

Good stuff.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Good info!


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

This should be something all new members must read before asking any questions on this forum.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

Sweet info! The only one I didn't know was #6, but I am definitely configuring it to unlock all doors tonight. 

I think the trunk is what I see people confused about the most on this forum. If you think about it as being like the car doors, it's easier to remember how it's set up to work.

Oh yeah, also... I believe there's a setting that adjusts the radio volume to account for road noise, based on your speed. I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure I saw that setting in the configurations somewhere.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> Oh yeah, also... I believe there's a setting that adjusts the radio volume to account for road noise, based on your speed. I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure I saw that setting in the configurations somewhere.


You are right about that.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 4. You don't need to hold the key turned in order to start the car. A simple short flick to the start position engages the starter until the engine ignites. (try it, it's pretty cool). Also because of this, you cannot recrank the engine once started. This prevents damage to the starter motor.


If you have an manual, and you stall or kill the engine for any reason, you must hold the key to restart it, unless you turn the car completely off and back on. 

The fan speed lowers when receiving a call using the bluetooth option. While you are on the phone you will not have high heat or air conditioning.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

scidork said:


> There is a handhold to pull the trunk shut without touching it inside the lid (look near the glow in the dark emergency trunk release pull).


 
Now I didn't know this....I like it!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah my wife pointed that one out to me. Pretty nifty, now we've got no excuse for finger prints on the trunk lid/spoiler!


----------



## Chris.P (Sep 18, 2011)

CHUV said:


> 2. The centre console slides forward if you press the latch and pull. It makes things more comfortable. Just remember to slide it back when you want to open it.




So glad that it slides forward. Without it, long drives would be H$!! w/out somewhere to rest my arm on. Was also looking at buying a Nissan Juke, which lacks an armrest. 



FatKidsCruze said:


> Yeah my wife pointed that one out to me. Pretty nifty, now we've got no excuse for finger prints on the trunk lid/spoiler!


 

+1


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Quazar said:


> The fan speed lowers when receiving a call using the bluetooth option. While you are on the phone you will not have high heat or air conditioning.


yeah i noticed that, the first time i was like oh crap whats broke..


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> This should be something all new members must read before asking any questions on this forum.


Yes. Admins should sticky. 

Also the flick to start is my favorite. But I've gotten so used to it now that I expect other cars to do it. So when I switch vehicles its a little disappointing when I flick and the crank stops lol.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> The rear speakers are completely useless..............but


I disagree. The rear speakers are dedicated subwoofers. And with the premium sound system. They sound amazing!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

CHUV said:


> I disagree. The rear speakers are dedicated subwoofers. And with the premium sound system. They sound amazing!


we have rear speakers???:question:


----------



## SingBam (Jan 11, 2011)

Another thing is that the driver's side sun visor slides back which is convenient for when it is over the the driver's door window. Unfortunately the same is not true for the front passenger.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> we have rear speakers???:question:


Yes. The premium sound system should have 9 speakers. 

1 on the centre of the dash
2 tweeters on the front pillars
2 mids on the front doors
2 mids on the rear doors 
2 subs on the back ledge


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

So is 6 speakers the basic sound package?


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

I didn't know about the key flick/start feature, i'll have to try it tomorrow. The rest i stumbled up on. Pretty cool info! - Dan


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

With keyless start, How do i turn the car so just the ACC is on. Radio, Sat Nav etc.

Obviously i can't put the key in the ignition.. I thought maybe, if you don't put the clutch in and you just push the start button.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

R1XSTA said:


> With keyless start, How do i turn the car so just the ACC is on. Radio, Sat Nav etc.
> 
> Obviously i can't put the key in the ignition.. I thought maybe, if you don't put the clutch in and you just push the start button.


 
Press the button like you're going to start the car, but don't put your foot on the brake....this will activate the accessory ciruit, and the DIC will display a message to "Press brake to start" or something like that. When you press the button, a Yellow LED will light on the start button instead of a green one, and accessory mode is active....


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL, so much easier than a key! I didn't even know the Cruze came with keyless start


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

The joys of Aus! we get most of the fancy stuff, we loose Bluetooth. We gain keyless start and loose bluetooth


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Press the button like you're going to start the car, but don't put your foot on the brake....this will activate the accessory ciruit, and the DIC will display a message to "Press brake to start" or something like that. When you press the button, a Yellow LED will light on the start button instead of a green one, and accessory mode is active....


i thought that may have been the case.

Another thing with our little turbo engines. Is there a mandatory grace period of cooling down before shutting the engine off?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> 4. You don't need to hold the key turned in order to start the car. A simple short flick to the start position engages the starter until the engine ignites. (try it, it's pretty cool). Also because of this, you cannot recrank the engine once started. This prevents damage to the starter motor.


tried this morning and it does not work on manual transmission cruzes, im guessing it only works on cars with auto starters


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> tried this morning and it does not work on manual transmission cruzes, im guessing it only works on cars with auto starters


 I tried it this morning on my Auto Transmission without auto start. It did work. Perhaps something about mannuals transmissions that its not featured.


----------



## DanRS (Aug 23, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> tried this morning and it does not work on manual transmission cruzes, im guessing it only works on cars with auto starters



Works with my 2012 6MT...


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

DanRS said:


> Works with my 2012 6MT...


Same here, 2011 6MT


----------



## StoneCrab (Sep 14, 2011)

A few things I've learned...

1. You can turn on the radio without a key in the ignition or in accessory mode. Just hit the power button
2. Bluetooth can access your cell address book and calling history, pretty cool. 
3. The 1.4t engine has forged internals - cool
4. The base radio has no fader, seems odd but I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

The base radio DOES have fader and balance controls. It's in the audio set-up.


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

CHUV said:


> I disagree. The rear speakers are dedicated subwoofers. And with the premium sound system. They sound amazing!


 
I agree with the above. The system has a **** good sound if you follow what others here have suggested in your setup!

Tre'


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

DanRS said:


> Works with my 2012 6MT...


interesting, do you have ecos?


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> tried this morning and it does not work on manual transmission cruzes, im guessing it only works on cars with auto starters


Sometimes it doesnt work on my automatic. If you do it too fast then it starts to turn over then stops. My Jeep had this same feature, tip start, except any time it sensed the key in the start position it would turn on.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I love the one touch starting!!(4) I probably noticed it but never really realized it started so simply. Now that is all I do!!!! #7 is like any foreign car I have owned there have only been 2 Honda Civic and Eagle Summit(actually a Mitsubishi) didn't know it till after I bought it!!! When the sales man said "nothing like owning an imported car" on delivery! I thought I was just buying a Chrysler. After that I wanted my Oldsmobiles to lock the doors but they wouldn't! I agree with Vetterin's comment. The rear speakers are completely useless. I get in my wife's Malibu and I can "crank up the bass" in back with the 6x9s. I may add in mine since there is a cut out for them in the rear deck and sometimes I can't hear the ones in front too well.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> LOL, so much easier than a key! I didn't even know the Cruze came with keyless start


 They didn't, at least in the U.S., until 2012.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

alex725 said:


> Sometimes it doesnt work on my automatic. If you do it too fast then it starts to turn over then stops. My Jeep had this same feature, tip start, except any time it sensed the key in the start position it would turn on.


Yes if you flick too fast then it won't work. I've had that happen once. But it was only because I may have just partially flicked.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

R1XSTA said:


> i thought that may have been the case.
> 
> Another thing with our little turbo engines. Is there a mandatory grace period of cooling down before shutting the engine off?




^^^^^^This


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

cruzers said:


> When you have your hvac on, and fan speed let say setting 1, every time you hit the defrost selection the fan speed increases to the 3rd setting to help defrost your windshield quicker. Once you turn the fan knob either direction it'll correct itself to the proper speed.


I noticed this. At first I thought something was wrong but then I figured it was for what you mentioned. It is nice to have someone confirm it though.


----------



## DanRS (Aug 23, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> interesting, do you have ecos?


No, LT RS


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> The base radio DOES have fader and balance controls. It's in the audio set-up.


My 2010 base model has the fader on the screen that comes up with the other tone controls after you press the tone button. Only you can't see the menu option because it's off the bottom of the screen. Turns out the screen scrolls to get a couple more menu items. Just keep turning the dial past the bottom choice.


----------



## PizzaCruze (Mar 12, 2011)

All exterior lights will turn on if wind shield wipers have been on for more than 30 seconds or a minute, I havnt timed it yet but it is a nice function b/c then all your interior lights stay the same and your able to still see them.. i.e the radio doesnt dim out like if you turn the exterior lights on manually.. nifty little function I came across with all my pizza delivering and forgetting to turn the lights on sometimes, I happened to notice all of the lights on while walking away from a delivery one day and then started to play with around with it. Great idea IMO. 

Got off on a little tangent there, its also nice because I know in VA its the law that if wipers are on exterior lights must be on, prolly the same most other states but I'm not sure.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

R1XSTA said:


> i thought that may have been the case.
> 
> Another thing with our little turbo engines. Is there a mandatory grace period of cooling down before shutting the engine off?





R1XSTA said:


> ^^^^^^This


From what I've read here on the forum, IF you've just driven the crap out of your Cruze, running WOT and the like, you really should drive it normally for a few minutes to allow the turbo to cool. I think someone here on the forum had driven WOT and parked....popped the hood and noted the turbo was glowing "cherry".....not a good thing! (This may have been on a different forum, but most of my time is here on this one, so I think I read it on here...)


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

the red color of the turbo is not necesarily a bad thing, itis just heated up.

It is a good idea to drive normally to let the turbo cool down a little after horse beating it, but the turbo glow would happen anyway


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> tried this morning and it does not work on manual transmission cruzes, im guessing it only works on cars with auto starters[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 2011 6MT Eco, it does work. 1. You cannot do it too fast. 2. If the car was running and you do not turn the key to the remove key position, it will not work.


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

I found this because I haven't taken the time to go through my manual and found out how to sync my contacts to my car.

If you go into voice control mode with your iphone (press and hold the home button), it's just like making a phone call to your own phone in the sense that the mic built into the car is used, relays your voice commands to the phone, and then gives a "call ended" message and then commences your call.

So when I am driving I press and hold the button on the phone, voice command menu comes up, I say "call so and so", the iphone does it's thing, the onstar broad says call ended, and then the call starts as normal. Pretty handy in my case. Haven't tried it with music commands yet. I was just impressed that the hands free system takes over when doing voice commands.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Back in the day "turbo timers" were all the rage, they would keep your engine running for x number of minutes after you take the key out.


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

That was for oil cooled turbos. The problem concern was oil pooling in the turbo. Our turbos (along with every other modern turbo on production vehicles) are liquid cooled I believe, and this isn't a concern.


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

Not sure if you all know if you leave your car for days w/o starting it will go on battery saving mode and when you start your car you will see the batter light logo. To remove this after you start the car turn the key again like as if you are starting it and hold it there until the logo disappears.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

one thing that may or may not be obvious is the turn signal has a flick to change lanes function where if you just do a half engage and let go it will blink a few times automatically for a lane change


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> one thing that may or may not be obvious is the turn signal has a flick to change lanes function where if you just do a half engage and let go it will blink a few times automatically for a lane change


Cool! Audi has this as an option on their cars


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Oooh, i didnt realise that was a function. Hopefully its carried over to the AUS version. Thanks gfxdave99!


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

That turn signal feature takes some practice!! Its easy to push too far up and engage it. That irritates me now that I know I can just get the three times deal, if I don't hit it too hard. lol I don't know if I'm the only one who didn't know about this but I like the little hook for the gas cap tether on the door.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> one thing that may or may not be obvious is the turn signal has a flick to change lanes function where if you just do a half engage and let go it will blink a few times automatically for a lane change


I'll have to try this...I'm still getting used to using the handle to close the trunk instead of grabbing the lid as usual. lol!


----------



## Aussie Cruze (Apr 28, 2011)

R1XSTA said:


> Oooh, i didnt realise that was a function. Hopefully its carried over to the AUS version. Thanks gfxdave99!


Sure does. Had mine since April.


----------



## Pkdog (Sep 5, 2011)

It is now easy to set your cruise control to a specific speed -- just engage cruise control and then tap up or down to increase/decrease speed setting. Each tap will change the speed setting exactly 1 mph.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> one thing that may or may not be obvious is the turn signal has a flick to change lanes function where if you just do a half engage and let go it will blink a few times automatically for a lane change


I've gotten so used to this, that it drive me nuts driving my Trailblazer that doesn't have this option.


----------



## tvicars (Mar 30, 2011)

This was a tip I learned the hard way.

On an auto unless you are COMPLETELY in park, when you shut the engine off, it will NOT release the key to you... mine was a touch from completely in park and I couldn't get the key out, firmly pressing it to park did the trick.

Aparently this is standard in many cars, however my previous ones didn't have the feature (or I didn't ever notice it before).


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

tvicars said:


> This was a tip I learned the hard way.
> 
> On an auto unless you are COMPLETELY in park, when you shut the engine off, it will NOT release the key to you... mine was a touch from completely in park and I couldn't get the key out, firmly pressing it to park did the trick.
> 
> Aparently this is standard in many cars, however my previous ones didn't have the feature (or I didn't ever notice it before).


This happened to me too. My iPhone was in the little holder right on top of the shifter and it was preventing it from going all the way into P. That little holder kinda sucks if you ask me.. unless you have a smaller phone 


Also, heres 2 more, the first is straight from the manual (i haven't tried it out yet):

1. If the ignition is turned to LOCK/ OFF while the wipers are on 1, 2, or 3, they will immediately stop.
If the windshield wiper lever is then moved to OFF before the driver door is opened, or within 10 minutes, the wipers will restart and move to the base of the windshield.
If the ignition is turned to LOCK/ OFF during a windshield wash, the wipers will stop when they reach the base of the windshield.

2. I learned this by accident when I tapped the shifter into N thinking I was in manual mode as i was accelerating. When shifting back to D, the transmission will not actually engage D until RPMs are at a low and safe level. This prevents transmission damage and wheel skid.


----------



## almostchamp (Sep 29, 2011)

hi guys, i just joined the forum today. I recently purchased my first new car a month ago, and i went with the chevy cruze. Couldnt be happier! but anyways, ive never owned a car with the telescopic steering wheel. So when i was adjusting it up and down to get out of the car for my knees, i accidentally pulled on the wheel to slide up the seat. When i did, the steering wheel came to me. I thought i broke it but started to toy with it. Now i have it pulled towards me so i dont have to adjust every time i get in and out. I told my friends at work that have had many more cars than i have (their older, im 18) and they kinda shot me down saying that this feature has been around awhile. nonetheless, its useful


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

^:signs053:That's pretty funny. I wouldn't think many people wouldn't know that about their cruze, but regardless, the humor is appretiated. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

The only real issue i have with the steering component. Is where the adjuster is.

I have knocked the adjustable a few times while driving as my shorts have caught on it and when i went to put the clutch in it pulled the release down, and allowed me to move the wheel while turning.

Also, the Indicator thing. GREAT FIND!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> one thing that may or may not be obvious is the turn signal has a flick to change lanes function where if you just do a half engage and let go it will blink a few times automatically for a lane change


I didn't know about this one either....I tried it last night -- Really sweet!
Maybe I need to read the manual again!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

OK, haven't seen this one mentioned...

I had my first experience with the "Low Fuel" warning this past Tuesday. I was rolling across the Costco lot on my way to the pump when it popped up.

At the time it popped up, my nav system activated and immediately displayed a list of gas stations nearby and the distances to them. I thought this was pretty cool. I don't recall reading in the nav manual about this feature.

It correctly displayed Costco as a gas station, and the distance was shown as 150 yards...and that was pretty darn close!


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

^ that's pretty neat. Although I'll never get to experience that being I don't have the nav system.


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

Read the entire thread and didn't see this one, If i missed it i appologise.

Yesterday I was using a California duster to remove the dust from my car (2012 LTZ Cruze). When I wiped the doors down I went over the hamdle and the car locked. I was like WTF, so I intentional put my finger on the painted square on the door handle and sure enough it locks all four doors. Very convienant as now I wear my key on a D ring attached to a belt loop (key kept coming open in my pocket) I get out of the car and hit the square on the handle and the doors are locked.

Thought this was a cool feature, that along with the passive unlock and push button start, I dont use my key for sh!t.

Tre'


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm guessing this is only an option with the passive unlock and push button. Every car I've seen with this system has that feature, and I don't think my car has a little square on the handle. I honestly had no idea this was an option on our cars, and I would have jumped on it. But then again it's probably not available on the manual equipped Cruzes?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mofolicious said:


> I'm guessing this is only an option with the passive unlock and push button.


I'm pretty sure you are correct...this feature is part of the passive entry/keyless start. I haven't tried to lock the doors with the square area on the handle WITHOUT the key fob in my pocket yet though, so I am not sure if just anyone can walk up to the car and lock the doors....without the fob within 3 feet of the cars' perimeter...


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

I tried it without the key in the immediate area-it does not work


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Tried the only turning the key once and letting go and sure enough, it started up without me having to wait for it. Never had this feature.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

At night when you open the trunk the 3rd brake light will glow from the trunk light, makes it easier to see if the trunk doesnt close all the way.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

alex725 said:


> At night when you open the trunk the 3rd brake light will glow from the trunk light, makes it easier to see if the trunk doesnt close all the way.


Lol I've noticed that too. It's very dim though. I thought it was just a fluke.


----------



## kylake (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on the flick of the turn signal when making a merge. Here is another one related to the turn signal.

If you engage the full turn signal function and make a slight right or left turn but it is not enough angle to disengage the signal after traveling for about a minute there will be a audible sound everytime the blinker lights as a reminder to turn the signal off manually.
I have several turns that are not 90 degrees in my commute where the signal will not disengage. If I forget to do it myself that is a cool feature.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

kylake said:


> Thanks for the tip on the flick of the turn signal when making a merge. Here is another one related to the turn signal.
> 
> If you engage the full turn signal function and make a slight right or left turn but it is not enough angle to disengage the signal after traveling for about a minute there will be a audible sound everytime the blinker lights as a reminder to turn the signal off manually.
> I have several turns that are not 90 degrees in my commute where the signal will not disengage. If I forget to do it myself that is a cool feature.


 
:sigh:....This thread almost beats the owner's manual!:eusa_clap:


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I'm pretty sure you are correct...this feature is part of the passive entry/keyless start. I haven't tried to lock the doors with the square area on the handle WITHOUT the key fob in my pocket yet though, so I am not sure if just anyone can walk up to the car and lock the doors....without the fob within 3 feet of the cars' perimeter...


I don't see this painted square, I just have the hole for the key, I have the 2011 cruze 2lt. Am I missing something?


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Macman said:


> I don't see this painted square, I just have the hole for the key, I have the 2011 cruze 2lt. Am I missing something?


Hey macman, here's a snippet I pulled from an article: Additional upgrades for the 2012 Cruze include the addition of a passive entry and push-button start system, which is standard on the LTZ trim and optional on the 2LT; an automatic transmission is required for the key system.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Thats odd. I have a manual, I have Keyless Entry, Keyless Start. 

I will definitely try that lock function though


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Andy2012ltz_rs is talking about _passive_ entry, which is different from the keyless entry that R1XSTA and every 2011 owner has. Passive entry means, you can have your key with you and the car will unlock itself merely by you being near it, without having to push a button on the remote. IIRC, this is also coupled with the push-button start option (also a 2012 LT level thing).


So if you have passive entry, you have the painted square on your door handle that you can touch to lock your doors. If not, you have a plain old key cylinder.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Macman said:


> I don't see this painted square, I just have the hole for the key, I have the 2011 cruze 2lt. Am I missing something?


Macman, you're not missing anything, if you have the keyhole, you don't have passive entry.

You can see the little red square on the driver's door handle on my LTZ below:









It's more of a touch sensitive area than a "button" as it doesn't give, click, or move....just a little thumb pressure and voila...the doors just lock!


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

but that's on the 2012, I have the 2011.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

kylake said:


> If you engage the full turn signal function and make a slight right or left turn but it is not enough angle to disengage the signal after traveling for about a minute there will be a audible sound everytime the blinker lights as a reminder to turn the signal off manually.


That's the anti geezer feature!


----------



## kylake (Jul 31, 2011)

mr_raider said:


> That's the anti geezer feature!


Age qualifying me as a "geezer" I appreciate GM taking care of me


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Macman said:


> but that's on the 2012, I have the 2011.


True, the passive entry/keyless start was introduced on the 2012's...


----------



## Chris.P (Sep 18, 2011)

*Remote Start - extended life*

Was flipping thru the manual and noticed that if you need more time to let your car warm up or just need a few more minutes in the office, you can re-remote start it by going thru the same remote start process. The second time around will stay on for ten minutes once you "re-start" it from the key fob.

Sorry for all the "_re_'s." It's quite the tongue twister.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

kylake said:


> Thanks for the tip on the flick of the turn signal when making a merge. Here is another one related to the turn signal.
> 
> If you engage the full turn signal function and make a slight right or left turn but it is not enough angle to disengage the signal after traveling for about a minute there will be a audible sound everytime the blinker lights as a reminder to turn the signal off manually.
> I have several turns that are not 90 degrees in my commute where the signal will not disengage. If I forget to do it myself that is a cool feature.



I couldn't get this to work. If I take a turn the wheel only needs to be at like 1/5th of a turn to disengage the signal. And as for when switching lanes, it's not beeping. Even after a while with driving with the signal on (knowingly of course after a lane switch) people probably thought I was an old man.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CHUV said:


> I couldn't get this to work. If I take a turn the wheel only needs to be at like 1/5th of a turn to disengage the signal. And as for when switching lanes, it's not beeping. Even after a while with driving with the signal on (knowingly of course after a lane switch) people probably thought I was an old man.


I found this (lane change) feature quite useful when I read of it there. I also tried it on our '10 Equinox, and it works on it too. 

On my early morning commute yesterday, I tried the signal warning. It works, but I was about to give up on it. I don't know if it's tied to a timer or the odometer, but I drove for what seemed like a long way before it chimed and a message popped up on the DIC warning me that my turn signal was engaged.

As far as the lane change funciton, I found it easy to engage by simply pushing the signal stalk up until the flasher flashed once then releasing it (without fully engaging it), and it will blink 3 times and stop.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

*For those Cruzes with Sunroofs....*

I found that whether the sunroof is popped in the vent position or in the fully open position, EITHER switch will close it.


----------



## kylake (Jul 31, 2011)

CHUV said:


> I couldn't get this to work. If I take a turn the wheel only needs to be at like 1/5th of a turn to disengage the signal. And as for when switching lanes, it's not beeping. Even after a while with driving with the signal on (knowingly of course after a lane switch) people probably thought I was an old man.


Chuv, My car is a 2012 I have confirmed it works on both my wife 2011 Terrain and my 2012 Cruze? I do have the convenience package could that be the difference? If you did it knowingly that would be the true test. After I noticed it by accident that was my true test also.


----------



## kylake (Jul 31, 2011)

mr_raider said:


> That's the anti geezer feature!


mr_raider, giving this some more thought it might also be a good feature for the younger generation "cellphone zombies". They drive worse than geezers
Scratch that idea as they don't use a turn signal so it would never be an issue.:1poke:I guess there is not an app for turn signal


----------



## SCH (Sep 30, 2011)

Not sure this is mentioned, but I discovered it this evening while doing some work on my Cruze.

If you turn on the interior dome lights, they will automatically turn off after about 5 or 10 minutes (not sure exactly how long as I was busy working). Kinda cool... it means you can't accidentally leave the lights on in your car; I've accidentally drained car batteries in the past this way... LOL!!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

kylake said:


> Chuv, My car is a 2012 I have confirmed it works on both my wife 2011 Terrain and my 2012 Cruze? I do have the convenience package could that be the difference? If you did it knowingly that would be the true test. After I noticed it by accident that was my true test also.


I have the 2011 Ltz with everything on it. Maybe I just didn't wait long enough. I'll try it on a less busy county road next time so that people don't think I'm an idiot. Lol


----------



## kylake (Jul 31, 2011)

gman19 said:


> On my early morning commute yesterday, I tried the signal warning. It works, but I was about to give up on it. I don't know if it's tied to a timer or the odometer, but I drove for what seemed like a long way before it chimed and a message popped up on the DIC warning me that my turn signal was engaged.


gman, I have no idea how it functions either (good question). I live in a rural area and can cover mile quickly if it is tied to odo. The first time I noticed was in very heavy bumper to bumper traffic where I merged (using normal turn function) but because of all the people slamming on brakes and driving erratically I was concentrating more on the traffic than the fact the blinker was still on. When it did alert me I thought great feature! 

When I "tested" I would say it took about a minute traveling at 35 or 40 mph.


----------



## kylake (Jul 31, 2011)

SCH said:


> Not sure this is mentioned, but I discovered it this evening while doing some work on my Cruze.
> 
> If you turn on the interior dome lights, they will automatically turn off after about 5 or 10 minutes (not sure exactly how long as I was busy working). Kinda cool... it means you can't accidentally leave the lights on in your car; I've accidentally drained car batteries in the past this way... LOL!!


Another intelligent feature. Thanks Sch!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CHUV said:


> I have the 2011 Ltz with everything on it. Maybe I just didn't wait long enough. I'll try it on a less busy county road next time so that people don't think I'm an idiot. Lol


CHUV, If you're driving (or the car is running), the dome light may stay on and only turn off when you switch it off.

I think it is on a timer when the ignition is off so as to not drain your battery. I know the trunk light is on a timer as well. When I was installing the LED's into my trunk, the power to the lights would switch off after about 5 minutes or so, and I would have to close the lid and re-open it to activate them again.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Lol gman I was referring to the turning signal warning. But close


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Lol gman I was referring to the turning signal warning. But close


I read so many posts, I forget who's posting about what, LOL....we're all here to learn though, it's all good!


----------



## 2012cruze (Sep 2, 2011)

Is it me or does the center mounted brake light look like a bow tie?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I read about the express up window feature in the manual. I tried to program them to go up but mine only have express down. Is this feature only on certain trims?


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

Mine only auto ups with the drivers side window. GM almost got it right...


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

What trim do you have? Neither of my front windows have auto up.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

If you hold the Clock (or maybe its the Info button, I forget) button (even if the car is off) it will display the time.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

2012cruze said:


> Is it me or does the center mounted brake light look like a bow tie?


HA I noticed that too. I think it's just a coincidence though. Also the neat thing is the bulbs on the centre light are LED.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Mofolicious said:


> Mine only auto ups with the drivers side window. GM almost got it right...


Really?

Which model do you have?

Mine auto up both driver and passenger. Only Back windows don't.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

thaicruze said:


> Really?
> 
> Which model do you have?
> 
> Mine auto up both driver and passenger. Only Back windows don't.


Mine only auto ups on driver side too. I have a 2011 Eco


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the 2012 higher trims have both driver and passenger express up and down. I wish all were up and down.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

my 2011 cruze has down on all windows, back too I think and I think up on front and back except front passenger.


----------



## Kingissa (Mar 23, 2011)

It sucks that they did not put all windows automatic up because i cannot tell you how many times I walked out my car only to realize that my back windows are partially opened. That pisses me off!!!


----------



## Pkdog (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't forget, unlike auto-down, there are potential safety issues with auto-up.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

replying to FatKidsCruze I believe this is true of all models. In my ECO the fan speed will not goto 3 or 4 immediately taking a few minutes. My LS does the same thing. Then when you put it on high it sounds like a jet taking off. Problem? Poor design?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

The turn signal chime, warning that it is still on should be after 1 mile of driving with the trun signal on. That is how it was on my older GM cars.?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Odd that they put a wind deflector on the driver's side windshield wiper, but not the passengers' side....


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Patman said:


> replying to FatKidsCruze I believe this is true of all models. In my ECO the fan speed will not goto 3 or 4 immediately taking a few minutes. My LS does the same thing. Then when you put it on high it sounds like a jet taking off. Problem? Poor design?


poor design, in my nissan altima, there were like 20 fan speed settings, in the cruze I get 4 that don't work very well.


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

4piecekit said:


> What trim do you have? Neither of my front windows have auto up.





thaicruze said:


> Really?
> 
> Which model do you have?
> 
> Mine auto up both driver and passenger. Only Back windows don't.


2011 Eco. Manual trans, connectivity package.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Pkdog said:


> Don't forget, unlike auto-down, there are potential safety issues with auto-up.


Safety issues my ass. All the windows have an auto backdown in case of any objects or limbs that get in the way. It's nothing but a money saving issue on GMs part. 

Lots of higher end vehicles all around the world have auto up and down on all windows (and sunroofs).


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

ok, after a recheck, all windows have auto down, only front driver window has auto up.


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

You can only brake boost to 2k without the TC shut off


----------



## TekWarren (Aug 24, 2011)

I changed a few things regarding lock/unlock. I have all doors unlock on fob unlock, and I disabled the horn sound when locking. My question is this: when locking before I disabled the horn sound I would hit the lock button that locked the doors, then hit it again and the horn would sound. Is this redundant or is that second time with the horn sound enabling some sort of alarm feature? I feel like i have to press the lock twice still now even though I disabled the honk. I have a 2011 eco, with no special alarm system or anything added.


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

I think it's just a confirmation that it's locked in case you forget to lock it until you are out of audible range (to hear the locks engage) and unsure if you are still in remote range. I'm pretty sure your factory alarm is engaged no matter how many times you hit lock.

If you want to test it you can lock the doors with the window down, reach inside and unluck it by pulling the door handle on the inside. See what happens.


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

i think a double push is like a deadlock system.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

If you only press the lock once on the FOB the car locks but waits about 30 seconds to arm the alarm system. The horn wont go off. Pressing the lock twice will arm immediately, and honk the horn for confirmation (unless it's disabled I think)


----------



## TekWarren (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok thanks...I guess I will start pressing it just once and maybe watch for the little red LED to start blinking that would be a good indicator also.


----------



## mikenyc (Jun 15, 2011)

,,,


----------



## SlowBoost (Jul 26, 2011)

I didn't think there was an alarm. Only the LED showing as a faux alarm.

The blinker flick for 3 thing doesn't work on my car. Was that a newer model thing?

What the heck is the plastic hook on the driver side wall of the trunk?

Lastly, something I just found out, since I don't read the manual. Cool little short person hooks for the seat belts that are tucked into the little slot in the seat fabric for the rear. I'm assuming they hook onto the seat belt such as to place the belt at an appropriate level. I originally thought it was just a loop of elastic for pulling the seat down until I actually pulled on it.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the alarm goes off if the doors open from the inside or are forced open once its armed (the light has to be a steady red, not blinking). I don't know if its got an alarm that goes off if the car is shaken or kicked.


----------



## Sroberts9337 (Feb 3, 2012)

I realize this is an old thread, but of you have the passive entry system you can go to the config settings and setup the car to automatically lock when you leave do you don't have to touch the painted square on the handle.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sroberts9337 said:


> I realize this is an old thread, but of you have the passive entry system you can go to the config settings and setup the car to automatically lock when you leave do you don't have to touch the painted square on the handle.



Yes, you can. I have mine set up to automatically lock all doors. It's on a timer I guess....all doors lock about 10 seconds or so AFTER the last door is closed. I've had my Cruze since August and only "ran across" this setting about 2 weeks ago whilst sitting in the lot here at work. Don't know why I went into Config menu...I just did, and found this setting and turned it on. Works great!


----------



## Arcrider (Jan 23, 2012)

fantastic thread, could I request from the OP (if he has time) to take the wonderful tips after his original post and ad them to it? Then we could sticky it for everyone?

Thanks!


----------



## RichBogrow (Jan 9, 2012)

A little off topic, but why did GM remove the glove box light in the 2012 models? That is a nice little feature to have.


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

did they remove the center headrest in the 2012? My 2011 has it but a crude I saw the other day didn't?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

RichBogrow said:


> A little off topic, but why did GM remove the glove box light in the 2012 models? That is a nice little feature to have.


Good question....I've bought LED's for the glove box, but haven't built up the ambition to put them in yet!



OverHeight said:


> did they remove the center headrest in the 2012? My 2011 has it but a crude I saw the other day didn't?


Yes they did...2012 did away with the center headrest...I heard because some complained of it blocking their view to the rear.


----------



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

Comfort turn signals.

You tap the turn signal stalk, and it will blink three times.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

A cowboy hired an indian scout to help him cross the great plains. Occasionally, the indian would put his head to ground to listen for any dangers. One of the times, the indian put his head down to listen and says, "buffalo come". The cowboy puts his head to the ground to listen but can't hear a thing. He says "how do you know?"
The indian, as he's pulling some white residue from his ear says...

"sticky"



Which reminds me, that's what this thread should be.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Wanna have fun in the snow?

Hold the traction control button down for about 5-10 seconds, slip control will disable/enable as well as traction control!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Arcrider said:


> fantastic thread, could I request from the OP (if he has time) to take the wonderful tips after his original post and ad them to it? Then we could sticky it for everyone?
> 
> Thanks!


I was definitely planning on doing that and having one of the admins sticky it as soon as I find some free time. I should be getting around to it sometime this week


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

You can control your iPod completely with the radio controls if you are using the iPod USB cable. Use the Menu Sel(ect) button/knob for this.

The FM radio can hold 36 station presets. Use the Fav(orite) button.


----------



## mAdEcOpOwEr (May 23, 2012)

Idk if someone all ready posted this but when u press the traction control(t/c) button It normally turns only the traction controle (t/c) off but if u press the button and hold it for 5 to 10 seconds it turns traction control(t/c) and electronic stability control(ESC) off....makes drifting in the snow more fun : )..slightly better mpg also.


----------



## CruzeFTW (Feb 2, 2013)

funny cuz my salesperson didnt know about the trunk either i learned it after taking it home and playing with it for a while ....but didnt know about the flick of the key to turn it on il have to try that later and the trunk thing as well


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

RichBogrow said:


> A little off topic, but why did GM remove the glove box light in the 2012 models? That is a nice little feature to have.


The wire with the plug is still there, inside. I bought the light from the dealer and added myself. It took me only 20 min.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> The wire with the plug is still there, inside. I bought the light from the dealer and added myself. It took me only 20 min.


I think they removed this wire all together in the 2013's and beyond.


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

Something I learned on my brother in laws '12 cruze, he ran out of gas and the DIC said something like "decreased engine power". I tried to check it with the obd computer and nothing came up. Even when he turned the car off and back on, same thing. The car must have shut the turbo off and displayed the message. I disconnected the battery for a couple of minutes and it reset the computer and everything was back to normal. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

It is not an alarm is it? It's an engine immobiliser?

I'm guessing the plastic hook in the trunk is for grocery bags?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have my air pump in a bag with handles and I use that plastic hook to keep it from sliding around the trunk.


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

Rochas said:


> It is not an alarm is it? It's an engine immobiliser?
> 
> I'm guessing the plastic hook in the trunk is for grocery bags?


Who is your question towards? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

On my '14 the center brake light isn't a bowtie  It gets fatter in the middle like the bowtie, but the outside edges both slant downwards away from each other, unlike the bowtie which is parallel.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Mofolicious said:


> That was for oil cooled turbos. The problem concern was oil pooling in the turbo. Our turbos (along with every other modern turbo on production vehicles) are liquid cooled I believe, and this isn't a concern.


Is this true? Im not very informed on Turbos and how they work. First one ive had. But i was talking to the mechanic at chevy and he told me to use synthetic oil because regular oil could clog up the turbo he pointed out a little tube with this heat protection wrapping around it maybe the thickness of a pencil. And he said see how skinny that is..? regular oil will eventually clog up the turbo and to use synthetic? Is this true? ive yet to do an oil change yet as ive only had the car for a month 2013 2LT.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for the great tips! Couldnt figure out how to open trunk without keyless trunk popper. Gotta look for that button today when i get out of bed! Also gotta try the flick key start! Wish i have the press button start but hey what can you do!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Not sure if this was posted or not, but the gas cap cover has a little hook on it so you can hang the cap off of.

Some people may have known about this already, but I just came across it after owning the Cruze for 9 months.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Lol the first time i went to fill up i couldnt figure out where the gas latch was inside the car! Cause there isnt one! Just push on the actually gas lid and it pops open. Lol Im sure everyone figured that out if your still driving!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

marden64 said:


> Not sure if this was posted or not, but the gas cap cover has a little hook on it so you can hang the cap off of.
> 
> Some people may have known about this already, but I just came across it after owning the Cruze for 9 months.


Yep it's there and there and a few other random items like below...



Mo Cruze said:


> Lol the first time i went to fill up i couldnt figure out where the gas latch was inside the car! Cause there isnt one! Just push on the actually gas lid and it pops open. Lol Im sure everyone figured that out if your still driving!


Funny thing is if you look close enough, the cutouts for the locking gas door are there but missing all the mechanical parts to lock that door. Maybe in other countries they have the fuel door latch inside.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Anyone know how to get that chrome trim under the windows looking new again? I mean it looks pretty good but i can see like cloudiness or water spots when i look real close. Im sure no one would notice but I DO! ive tried clay baring it and Compund safe for clear coat turtle wax and they seems to help a little but still see some couldiness. Any tips?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> Anyone know how to get that chrome trim under the windows looking new again? I mean it looks pretty good but i can see like cloudiness or water spots when i look real close. Im sure no one would notice but I DO! ive tried clay baring it and Compund safe for clear coat turtle wax and they seems to help a little but still see some couldiness. Any tips?


There was a vinegar mixture for water spots, you would have to search it. Most people dipped the chrome strips.


----------



## gottaride68 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have the 2011 Cruze, there is no warning light when you are low on washer fluid, it just runs out, no more squirt...this is not good in some conditions, when you are on the hyway. I travel a mere 100km (one way) to work, 2/3 of which are on the hyway, a very busy hyway up here in northern Alberta...I rarely think to fill/check it till I'm out...


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> There was a vinegar mixture for water spots, you would have to search it. Most people dipped the chrome strips.


That i may give a try.
I found something on youtube by Chemical guys called Metal Shine. He shined up some really bad looking chrome from like a 89 honda prelude or something. Will try that if i vinegar solution doesnt work. Thank again Merc


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> That i may give a try.
> I found something on youtube by Chemical guys called Metal Shine. He shined up some really bad looking chrome from like a 89 honda prelude or something. Will try that if i vinegar solution doesnt work. Thank again Merc


Distilled white vinegar is what I found on search to break up the minerals easier. Was this the video?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVtU_wldkK4&hd=1


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Distilled white vinegar is what I found on search to break up the minerals easier. Was this the video?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVtU_wldkK4&hd=1


No right here looks amazing!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRBSGO2T-FQ

Im gonna try the white vinegar anyway since i ahve some on hand. But i think im gonna get this stuff anyway it also protects from water spots and what not.I think he said every 3 months.

Wondering though. I wrote them on ebay "Chemical guys" because i noticed they have a Heavy Metal Shine or something like that as well. So i asked which was better for me on the chrome trim of my 2013 cruze. He said the metal shine b/c its less abrasive. He said the metal shine is actaully discontinued but he still has 4 bottles left.Makes ya wonder why it was discontinued??? If its so great. But watch that video i mean what you see is what you get right?

*****So i just tried the white vinegar to get rid of cloudiness on chrome trim. Didnt seem to work. Maybe a little. The thing that has worked best so far is turtle wax "safe for clear coat" compound. But still didnt get it perfect i really want to get it perfect. Im gonna try the compound 1 more time before i order chemical guys. This time ill put a little more elbow grease as i wasnt applying much pressure wasnt sure if i could mess up the trim removing clear coat or something?


----------



## Podladog (Sep 5, 2014)

gottaride68 said:


> there is no warning light when you are low on washer fluid, it just runs out, no more squirt... I rarely think to fill/check it till I'm out...


You mean idiot light?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Everyone is probably aware that if they open the driver's door after shutting off the car everything inside shuts off. This is the only door that has this interlock. The front passenger and rear doors can be opened and closed and the interior power (radio, outlets, etc.) will remain on for the full 10 minutes before turning off.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Everyone is probably aware that if they open the driver's door after shutting off the car everything inside shuts off. This is the only door that has this interlock. The front passenger and rear doors can be opened and closed and the interior power (radio, outlets, etc.) will remain on for the full 10 minutes before turning off.


My power windows cut off if the passenger door is opened.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Everyone is probably aware that if they open the driver's door after shutting off the car everything inside shuts off. This is the only door that has this interlock. The front passenger and rear doors can be opened and closed and the interior power (radio, outlets, etc.) will remain on for the full 10 minutes before turning off.





jblackburn said:


> My power windows cut off if the passenger door is opened.


Yeah found both out. Fun part is turning the car off and removing key from passenger side. Locking the doors didn't work. This window also allows OnStar to spam you. Had car talking to us one day when I left the key in for passengers to turn car on and off when I leave.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Why put volume control on the right side of the steering wheel.? SMH right next to the actually volume knob SMH They should have cruise control and volume setting on opposite sides..


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mo Cruze said:


> Why put volume control on the right side of the steering wheel.? SMH right next to the actually volume knob SMH They should have cruise control and volume setting on opposite sides..


That may be for us left handed manual drivers so we don't press volume up and down on turns. When you tell the MyLink system to turn screen/display off, volume buttons on the wheel turn the screen back on taking your night vision from you. Be glad the volume buttons aren't hidden behind the spoke like the Lade Burban and Tahwhore. I think it took my mom a month to stop changing the radio stations and raising the volume while turning.


----------



## 706CruzeRS (Dec 15, 2019)

There is a small items hidden compartment under the passenger side floor board (under the carpet). The tab slides out and lifts a small door with a cut in the carpet and foam to store small items.

CINTE' Customized LT/RS Cruze


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

706CruzeRS said:


> There is a small items hidden compartment under the passenger side floor board (under the carpet). The tab slides out and lifts a small door with a cut in the carpet and foam to store small items.
> 
> CINTE' Customized LT/RS Cruze


Intresting ?


----------



## Old Chev Guy (Jan 13, 2020)

That small items compartment you refer to is a secondary location for the cars VIN #. Look at the bottom and you will see it stamped into the metal.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Old Chev Guy said:


> That small items compartment you refer to is a secondary location for the cars VIN #. Look at the bottom and you will see it stamped into the metal.


Whoaaaaa that's neat.

Just discovered that with when using google podcasts in android auto the left side station toggle behind the steering wheel skips forward and back 30 sec rather than having to tap the screen. Kinda nice!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> Intresting ?


There is one on the drivers side as well. That is where the harness for the seats are plugged in.


----------



## Wem51 (May 8, 2020)

CHUV said:


> I disagree. The rear speakers are dedicated subwoofers. And with the premium sound system. They sound amazing!


It does take a bit of getting used to it, at least as configured with the Pioneer Sound Option.


----------

